# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  food questions

## BowtieZR5

Picked up some Dillies (small night crawlers) from Wal-Mart today. Cowboy didn't like the piece I tossed in there for him. He struck at it once and then left it alone. I think he got some dirt and didn't like the taste of the dirt on the worm. I went to Petsmart for more pinhead crickets and some décor. I went ahead and got some Red Wigglers. I haven't fed them to Cowboy yet. So, here are my questions:   A) When it comes to worms, do I still need to follow the "no larger than the gap between his eyes" rule?    B) Are the Red Wigglers are good feed for him.   C) Should I rinse the worms off with spring water before feeding to get any loose dirt off of them.

----------


## Carlos

Not sure what Dillies are; local Walmart sells large (4 in. shrunk) Night Crawlers.  Worms can be larger; that eye scale is for crickets and other insects with exoskeleton.  As an example, Fresita my Pacman ate 2 in. worms when she was 2 in. SVL.  They just wrestle them down and chomp on them until eaten whole worm.  If cutting them, do so from pointy end and worm will heal. 

You can rinse them in spring or dechlorinated water before feeding.  Also, can pat them down in paper towel and dust them as needed (I only dust one per feeding).

Red Wigglers can produce a nasty tasting slime and some frogs do not eat them because of it.  Bad thing is; after been slimmed, many frogs refuse all worms.  Hope this helps and good luck  :Smile:  !

----------

